# Registration?



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

I am thinking of buying a old 3 wheeler, and the guy looked puzzled when I asked for the registration when I went to look at it. He claims that the people who sold it to him gave him none. Am I going to get into a headache if I buy it without a registration?


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

There are no registrations for ATV's. All you will need is a Off Road sticker about $25 and a Trail sticker about$10 to ride the DNR trails.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

7iron said:


> There are no registrations for ATV's. All you will need is a Off Road sticker about $25 and a Trail sticker about$10 to ride the DNR trails.


No registration required, but any ORV produced after 1990 has to have a title. In his case, 3 wheeler's are too old to be titled.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Actually there should be a title of ownership. I own a 1985 honda big red 250es and it has a title, i had an 86 200x atc and it had a title, so this 3 wheeler should have a title


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

bigcountrysg said:


> Actually there should be a title of ownership. I own a 1985 honda big red 250es and it has a title, i had an 86 200x atc and it had a title, so this 3 wheeler should have a title


I still have my 1986 Honda 200sx that was purchased new when I was a kid and it has never had a title. Michigan began issuing titles for ORV's in 1991 and Indiana did not issue them until 2004. I had a hard time getting a Michigan title for a 2003 ORV I bought from a guy in Indiana a couple of years ago. I went round and round with the SOS office over the issue. I even had the original certificate of origin from Suzuki. They finally issued me one after I had them look up Indiana's title requirements.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well i have the title to my 1985 honda big red 250es and got a title from the original owner when i purchased it, i also had a title for my 86 200x atc, 87 250x four trax, every atv i have owned had a title


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

bigcountrysg said:


> Well i have the title to my 1985 honda big red 250es and got a title from the original owner when i purchased it, i also had a title for my 86 200x atc, 87 250x four trax, every atv i have owned had a title


I also have a 1985 big red 250 es and it never had a title. I;ve had it over 20 years and don't see any need for a title. Slap an orv sticker on it and you're good to go.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> I also have a 1985 big red 250 es and it never had a title. I;ve had it over 20 years and don't see any need for a title. Slap an orv sticker on it and you're good to go.


I did just that.


----------

